# Your Choice for Best Blazer slogan



## ChiefBlazerManiac (Jun 6, 2003)

Check out the poll


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Rip City

It's the classic Blazer slogan. And other teams' fans who read the description won't be completely confused by it.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

i have always liked bingo bango bongo


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Someone has perhaps explained this to me before, but I simply can't remember...

Where does the moniker "Rip City" come from?

It sounds very cool, but I can't see how it came to be. It's etymology, if you will.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Someone has perhaps explained this to me before, but I simply can't remember...
> 
> Where does the moniker "Rip City" come from?
> ...


You never listened to Bill Schonley, did you? He created the term. It was one of the first of many catch phrases he would come up with over his broadcasting career with the Blazers.

Say, Bill Walton grabs a huge rebound, flips it quickly up court to an open Johnny Davis, who lays it in uncontested, Schonley would go "Picked up by Walton! Now to Davis in the open court, and Rrrrrrrrrrrriiiiip..... CCcccccitttty!!!"

He'd also use it at times when a big shot was hit, "Lucas from the baseline.... and Rrrrrrriiiiiippp... CCcccciity!"

Sometimes he'd use it to describe the state of the fans.


"...And it's Rip City here in the MC!"

...and there's a little history on Rip City.

By the way, I couldn't vote on this poll because my choice for a slogan wasn't there, "The 1977 NBA World Champion Portland Trail Blazers"


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

So, "rip city" started by meaning "ripping" the nets with a made basket? I'm curious *why* Schonley used that term.

No, I didn't listen to Schonley. I'm not from Portland, so he was never a radio announcer I was exposed to.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> So, "rip city" started by meaning "ripping" the nets with a made basket? I'm curious *why* Schonley used that term.
> 
> No, I didn't listen to Schonley. I'm not from Portland, so he was never a radio announcer I was exposed to.


I'm not sure why either, but I remember I heard an interview somewhere where Schonley discussed it...

-Found a link for the interview...

http://www.pdxradio.com/godfrey_koin.ram

It's from the PDX Radio Guide. It's pretty old... find it on the History/Archives page.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I believe the "city" part of "Rrrrriiiip City!" came from the '70s trend to stick "city" on the end of things for emphasis, not unlike "mas" now, yo dog? :grinning: I wasn't anymore hip then than I am now but I have vague memories of shows like Three's Company having conversations like:

Jack: "Janet, that wig is flax seed-city!"

Chrissy: "Jack! It's not so bad. For example, it's not half so bad as Mr. Roper's new polka dot-city mustang...."

:| 

I hope that helps.... or at least doesn't hurt too badly.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

what about..........

Return to Rip City! 

:twave::twave:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I kind of like return to rip city...

where the deer and the antelope roam....


or we are making an effort to restore team order and charecter.. rip city meaning class and dignity and win baby!


----------



## ChiefBlazerManiac (Jun 6, 2003)

*Rip City*



> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> You never listened to Bill Schonley, did you? He created the term. It was one of the first of many catch phrases he would come up with over his broadcasting career with the Blazers.
> ...


Gosh I hate correcting people but... Schonely would use Rip city usually on a fast break on an outside shot. So say Terry Porter Ripped the ball down court to Clyde and Clyde takes a 3 pointer as the ball went thru the net Shonz would say RIP CITY and you knew that the ball had gone in the hole!


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

I hope these aren't the only choices. Sorry but it sort of points us towards an old Shonz saying and I think *new* was the idea.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> I hope these aren't the only choices. Sorry but it sort of points us towards an old Shonz saying and I think *new* was the idea.


I was a bit surprised at the one's ChiefBlazerManiac selected. Not that I don't love Schonz, but a couple of new ideas would be nice for the selection. What do you think, should we add a few new ones and post another poll?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Rip City Reunion

Rip City Resurrection

Wreak City

Ripped City

Rick City (if Carlisle comes)

Rip City Rebellion


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

i will always think of Bill Schonley, as a member of the blazers...
so anyone of his sayings would be good...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

RED HOT and....... REBUILDING !!!!!


----------



## ChiefBlazerManiac (Jun 6, 2003)

*Blazers Slogan*



> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> I hope these aren't the only choices. Sorry but it sort of points us towards an old Shonz saying and I think *new* was the idea.


You know your absolutely right. I may have misunderstood what you were going for here with the Slogan. I just picked some that I saw on the board and posted the poll since several people asked for it. Hopefully that was cool to do!? I wasn't attempting to step on anyones toes re this just figured a poll would give us something to go on. Ps I would love to be a moderator if you all would be so inclined to make me one. Ps my two cents is I would love to see the Schonz memorialized with the slogan here because he is such a Huge favorite of mine. When I listened to his broadcasts even towards the end when what he was telling us wasn't always the reality of what was happening on the court he painted the picture that I couldn't see if I was watching the game Long live the Schonz. He was Screwed over by the Blazers if you ask me. Later Paul ChiefBlazerManiac


----------



## ChiefBlazerManiac (Jun 6, 2003)

*Post a new poll*



> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> I was a bit surprised at the one's ChiefBlazerManiac selected. Not that I don't love Schonz, but a couple of new ideas would be nice for the selection. What do you think, should we add a few new ones and post another poll?


But can we steer away from the pot smoking insinuations? Especially since the organization has clearly stated that Character is going to be a major factor in all new players that are brought in? Just a thought. Paul ChiefBlazerManiac


----------



## ChiefBlazerManiac (Jun 6, 2003)

*Schonz and the Blazers*



> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> i will always think of Bill Schonley, as a member of the blazers...
> so anyone of his sayings would be good...


Did anyone else notice that shortly after pushing Bill out that the Blazers PR blunders seemed to come really fast one after another? In my opinion Bill Schonely Is was and always will be everything good this franchise has ever wanted to represent itself as. Any thoughts? Paul ChiefBlazerManiac


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I kind of like return to rip city...
> 
> where the deer and the antelope roam....
> ...


You know it!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

HeretoTemptyou . . . No, No! Schonely never used "Rip City" for a layup!! He saved that expression for deep outside jump shots, like the ones Geoff Petrie and Jim Barnett often hit in the first year the Blazers were in the league. Not only that, the shot had to go through cleanly, without hitting the rim. 

It only makes sense. A ball thrown up from 30 or 35 feet out has to have a lot of arc to it. That means the ball is coming down "from the sky," so to speak, and thus going through the net at a more vertical angle. That angle creates a different effect on the net--It sort of straightens it out or draws it downward, which makes it look as if it has been "RRRRRiiipped!"

It was a great expression, and one that gave the fans listening at home a very graphic picture of the shot.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> HeretoTemptyou . . . No, No! Schonely never used "Rip City" for a layup!! He saved that expression for deep outside jump shots, like the ones Geoff Petrie and Jim Barnett often hit in the first year the Blazers were in the league. Not only that, the shot had to go through cleanly, without hitting the rim.
> 
> It only makes sense. A ball thrown up from 30 or 35 feet out has to have a lot of arc to it. That means the ball is coming down "from the sky," so to speak, and thus going through the net at a more vertical angle. That angle creates a different effect on the net--It sort of straightens it out or draws it downward, which makes it look as if it has been "RRRRRiiipped!"
> ...


Exactly. Well put, TH.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Crazy Train...or leave it the same.


----------

